# Hello to Everyone!



## fatcat33 (Feb 1, 2004)

I have been reading all your wonderful posts for a few days now and have finally decided to make myself known. I just moved to San Francisco from Boston and am I search of a furry little kid. I always loved cats growing up but havent had one for some time now and feel I am ready ro be owned by one of these majestic little creatures. I have narrowed it down to 2 breeds. I love the Bengals and of course the American short Hair. Not that I dont like the other furry fellas out there I just am partial to these two types. I look forward to getting to know everyone and sharing all my adventures to come with my new family member. Probably wont be until late spring because I am still getting adjusted to life on the opposite coast but that just gives more time to learn all I can about cats...

Jay :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jay, that's good news! I'm glad you've joined us and that you have a furry friend in your future. San Francisco is an absolutely beautiful city. I hope you're very happy there. And a cat will enrich your life, I know!  Welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Jay... Just remember when you get your furry one to post pics... We love pics!! Yay!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Who knows, maybe you will adopt a kitty before the end of spring....post pictures when you do! :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Jay - welcome to the forum


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey and welcome but beware this forum is addictive


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome! I think you're so smart to educate yourself first -- so that you know the best care for your baby before he/she arrives. I know that ASH and bengals are great breeds -- I have two ASHs myself. But I got them from a shelter. I hope you consider checking out shelters around you -- these cats are no less special and wonderful, and they are in desperate need of forever homes. You can meet one and get to know one first -- and in shelters that do socialization you'll get to know tons about your baby's personality that way too! Please consider it if you're just looking for a sweet pet -- your baby will be forever grateful to you.


----------



## fatcat33 (Feb 1, 2004)

I am definitly going to adopt from a shelter. I love little tiny furballs but it is more important to provide a home to a young adult kitten that is in need.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

fatcat33 said:


> I am definitly going to adopt from a shelter. I love little tiny furballs but it is more important to provide a home to a young adult kitten that is in need.


Great to hear! One thing that might help you out if you're looking for a young adult...take your time. I spent a ton of time visiting shelters and foster homes before deciding on my two babies. With young adults, they've already had a past without you, and sometimes with shelter cats, you don't know what that past was. They could have had bad experiences that shaped them in some way. With kittens, they will get most of their experiences with you, so YOU are the one that shapes their future. Just like adopting an older child vs. a baby. There are tons and tons of cats who will be fine no matter what their background -- and will just be happy to have someone to love. But there are also cats who will have special needs. Make sure you know what kind of cat you're getting, and if you have the time and patience for this. 

I visited several cats who were very different cats on a different day at a different time -- this is why I would say to take your time, narrow it down, and visit cats more than once even if you think you can't possibly contain yourself. Even though it's hard -- try not to worry about whether or not the ones you're looking at are going to get snatched up before you can return again. Because even if they do, now they have a home -- and what was meant to be will be. You can easily find more "perfect" kitties than you have room for, so don't worry about finding another. 

The reason I'm saying this is that I met one little girl kitty I was almost certain would be the one. She was snuggly and playful and talkative, and really seemed to want to be with me. I visited her the next day and she just didn't seem to be the same, and then I saw firsthand how "not friendly" she was when a dog walked by -- which would have been bad for me as I plan on getting a dog in the future. Don't be afraid to take some time -- there will always be kitties in shelter who are perfect for you, but it's important to get to know them as much as you can first.


----------



## fatcat33 (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks for the advice Jazz. I am going to be voluntaring at the local shelter a couple of times a week so I will get to know themm all first hand :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That is a GREAT plan! But be careful -- every shelter worker I have talked to ends up rescuing animals all the time -- most of them had 6 cats on average! lol


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

fatcat33 said:


> thanks for the advice Jazz. I am going to be voluntaring at the local shelter a couple of times a week so I will get to know themm all first hand :lol:


Hi Jay,

Welcome to a great forum. You just can't help but feel welcomed and you will be amazed at how much you will learn with every visit. They are going to install a pet door for me, I am in and out so many times during the day.

It is good to see you are planning to volunteer at a shelter. I am sure they will appreciate your spirit of service. Just be careful you don't end up with one of everything! :wink: 

It is 7° here, this morning. Considerably warmer in the Bay Area, I presume?

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Jay and welcome!!!!
Hope you find a great furbaby!!!! @@@


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!! I love SF!!

We are almost neighbors, I live in Silicon Valley  .

As for the rescues, there is a Persian Cat rescue in Mill Valley, my Leo came from there, here is their website: www.persiancats.org . They have so many nice cats there.


----------



## fatcat33 (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks for the link adora! I love persians and himalayns. My parents have one of each. They are such sweet furballs! Unfortunatly I have to get a short hair because my landlord has to approve the cat and doesnt allow any long hair cats...  Dont ask me why. He is a really nice old guy so I dont really push it. He also allows dogs. My neighbor has a great dane, no problem but my other neighbor wanted to adopt a boston terrier and he said no way! They bark too much.


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

*fatcat33,* wish to find the right cat  and quickly... because cats make our life better    

Good luck!!


----------

